# محركات البنزين ومحركات الديزل



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

:73:محركات البنزين ومحركات الديزل
Gasoline and Diesel Engines


محرك البنزين
Gasoline Engine
محرك الديزل 
Diesel Engine





الدورة الحرارية:
دورة أوتو (دورة ثبوت الحجم)
دورة ديزل (دورة ثبوت الضغط)

الوقود:
البنزين C9H20
الديزل C14H30

تقيم جودة الوقود:

نقطة الوميض للوقود:

كثافة الوقود:

كثافة الطاقة للوقود:
رقم الأوكتان- مقاومة الوقود للصفع. في حدود ≈ 80- 95

- 30 درجة مئوية

720 جم/ لتر

34.8 ميجا جول/ لتر
44.4 ميجا جول/ كجم رقم السيتان- سرعة الإشعال (كفاءة بدأ الإدارة) في حدود ≈ 40- 55
+ 60 درجة مئوية 

850 جم/ لتر

38.6 ميجا جول/لتر
45.4 ميجا جول/ كجم

نسبة الهواء للوقود:
12:1-18:1
الحمل الكامل 20:1
الحمل الخالي 100:1

نسبة الإنضغاط:
8:1 – 12:1
14:1 – 25:1

الكفاءة الحرارية: 12% : 25%
25% : 36%

درجة حرارة العادم: 700 : 1000 درجة مئوية
500 : 600 درجة مئوية

القدرة النوعية 0.8- 1.6 كيلووات/ كجم
0.6- 0.72 كيلووات/ كجم

السرعة القصوى: 3500 : 7000 لفة/ دقيقة
2000 : 3500 لفة/ دقيقة

أقصى ضغط: 30: 40 بار
60: 80 بار 
الضغط المتوسط البياني 7: 10 جوي 5: 6 جوي 
الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود 300 جرام/ (كيلووات ساعة) 230-260 جرام/(كيلووات ساعة) 
السحب داخل الاسطوانة:
خليط وقود وهواء
هواء فقط

التحكم في القدرة:
كمي (زيادة كمية الخليط) 
الضغط على البدال يزيد كمية الخليط
كيفي (زيادة نسبة الوقود إلى الهواء)
الضغط على البدال يزيد نسبة الوقود إلى الهواء

نوع الإشعال:
بالشرارة spark ignition SI
بالضغطcompression ignition CI

الفرق:
- توجد شمعات إشعال لإشعال الخليط
- نظام إشعال 
- يوجد خانق للتحكم في كمية الشحنة
- نظام وقود مغذي, أو حقن وقود بنزين, ضغط منخفض
- نظام خانق بدأ الحركة للتقويم على البارد 
- ضغط للشحنة هواء+ بنزين (أثناء شوط الضغط)


- مضخة حقن الوقود
- بخاخات, حقن مباشر داخل الاسطوانة, حقن ضغط عالي 
- ضغط هواء فقط (أثناء شوط الضغط)
يستخدم عند تقويم (بدأ إدارة المحرك):
- شمعة تسخين glow plug,
- وفي الأجواء الباردة يستخدم:
- سخان بمجمع السحب, resistive grid heaters
- سخان لجسم المحرك, Engine block heaters

يستخدم لمنع تبلور الوقود:
- سخان بخزان الوقود وحول أنابيب الوقود
- إضافة خاصة للوقود لمنع التبلور (جيل)

التحكم في السرعة القصوى:
- لا يوجد صمام خانق
- منظم السرعة (المحركات القديمة) 
شكل غرفة الاحتراق:
- غرفة مسبقة الاحتراق Pre-combustion chamber لمعظم محركات الديزل
- العديد من محركات الديزل بها مبرد لزيت المحرك يعمل بالزيت
- حجم صمامات السحب والعادم متساويان تقريباً, حيث أن صمام السحب يمر به الهواء فقط, وأن المحرك يعمل عند سرعات بطيئة
- بعض الصمامات لها روافع متدحرجة لتقليل الاحتكاك بين الكامة والرافعة
- جدران الاسطوانة أكثر سمكاً
- نظام بدأ الإدارة Starter يعطي عزم أعلى من نظام بدأ الإدارة للبنزين




محرك البنزين
محرك الديزل

المميزات 
- أرخص سعرا
- أقل ضوضاء
- أكثر انتشار 
- توفر مضخات البنزين في جميع محطات التموين.
- مصمم ليعطي قدرة أعلى من محرك الديزل
- تسارع أعلى 
- سهولة الصيانة
- تكلفة صيانة أقل 
- سرعة السيارة أعلى (عدد لفات محرك البنزين أعلى)
- قدرة أعلى لنفس سعة المحرك بالنسبة للديزل (سرعة دوران أعلى للبنزين, واحتكاك أعلى للديزل) 
- أكثر اقتصاد للوقود, يستخدم وقود أقل من محرك البنزين للحصول على نفس القدرة
- وقود الديزل به طاقة حرارية 12% أكثر من وقود البنزين
- نظام العادم يعيش أكثر, لأن عادم الديزل لا يسبب تآكل مثل عادم البنزين
- عمر تشغيلي أعلى, ثلاث أضعاف العمر لمحرك البنزين 
- دورة الديزل أكثر كفاءة من دورة البنزين, وعليه محرك الديزل 30% إلى 40% أكثر اقتصاد في الوقود من محرك البنزين المشابه عند الحمل الكامل, وعند ثلث حمل يكون أكثر اقتصاد بمقدار 50%
- أكثر أمان من ناحية أخطار الحريق (وقود ذو نقطة وميض عالية, درجة حرارة أنبوب العادم أقل, عدم وجود كبلات الضغط العالي للإشعال)
- زيادة التلوث بمعدل أبطئ مع زيادة عمر المركبة, وبعض الملوثات مثل أكاسيد النيتروجين NOx تقل مع زيادة عمر المركبة. 
- مصمم ليعطي عزم أعلى من محرك البنزين
- محرك الديزل يستخدم ثلث الوقود الذي يستخدمه محرك البنزين المشابه عند سرعة اللاحمل idel
- تقطع السيارة بمحرك الديزل عدد كيلومترات أكثر لنفس السيارة بمحرك بنزين نفس كمية الوقود 
- سعر وقود الديزل أرخص, تكلفة أقل في عملية التكرير 
- الكثير من أنظمة التحكم في ملوثات العادم لا يحتاجها محرك الديزل
- لا يوجد مشاكل مع تعرض المحرك للمياه أو الرطوبة (مشاكل نظام الإشعال) 
- أقل مشاكل وأقل متطلبات صيانة
- لا يوجد احتمال مشكلة الحريق الخلفي backfire 
- أكثر مساواة لقدرة الاسطوانات (للمعايرة الدقيق لمضخة الحقن)

العيوب
- أكثر استهلاكا للوقود
- زيادة التلوث بمعدل عالي مع زيادة عمر المركبة 
- الملوثات من العادم لكل كيلومتر يكون أكثر من محرك الديزل المتساوي معه في المقاس, مع وجود نظم التحكم في التلوث لكل المحركين
- أكثر تلوث للغازات المسببة لارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو* (زيادة 35% عن محرك الديزل), والهيدروكربون (زيادة 170% عن محرك الديزل), وأول أكسيد الكربون (زيادة 415% عن محرك الديزل) – وتزداد تلك النسب بمقدار 50% مع المقارنة بمحرك يعمل بالديزل الحيوي Biodiesel
- عرضة أكثر لحوادث الحريق, تسرب البنزين يؤدي إلى حدوث حريق
- يحتاج إلى احتياطيات عالية لتخزين البنزين والتعامل معه
- وجود فقد كبير للقدرة عند السرعات المنخفضة نتيجة فقد الضخ pumping losses حيث أن التحكم عن طريق الخانق
- أثقل وزناً, أجزاء أكبر لتحمل الإجهادات العالية
- أكثر ضوضاء, خاصة عند سرعة الحمل الخالي
- تعجيل أبطئ من محرك البنزين, ولكن يمكن التغلب على ذلك عن طريق تربو ديزل
- تغيير زيت المحرك بمعدل أعلى, بسبب تلوث الزيت عن طريق الديزل أعلى من البنزين
- في الأجواء الباردة تحتاج إلى إضافات للوقود لمنع تحوله إلى جيلي
- صعوبة بدأ التشغيل في الأجواء الباردة, بسبب الزيت الثقيل الذي يحتاجه محرك الديزل, وعدم وصول درجة حرارة غرفة الاحتراق إلى درجة الاشتعال الذاتي للديزل
- المحرك أغلى سعراً, حيث أن الأجزاء مصممة لتحمل إجهادات عالية
- رائحة بالعادم منفرة, لوجود نسبة من الكبريت بوقود الديزل
- يحتوي العادم على أكاسيد الكبريت SOx , التي عند اتحادها مع المياه تكون حامض الكبريتيك المسبب للأمطار الحامضية. 
- أكثر تلوث بالنسبة للأجسام الصلبة (الهباب soot) (زيادة 70% عن محرك البنزين), أكسيد النيتروجين NOx (زيادة 55% عن محرك البنزين)- وتقل تلك النسب مع استخدام الديزل الحيوي Biodiesel
- تكلفة صيانة دورية أعلى, كمية زيت أكبر
- عدم توفر وقود الديزل في جميع محطات تموين الوقود, وعدم انتشار سيارات الديزل, أدت في بعض المناطق لارتفاع سعر وقود الديزل, وعدم تشجع المستهلك لشراء سيارات الديزل 




* جدول مقارنة نسبة الغازات: الفرق في غازات العادم لمحرك البنزين, ومحرك الديزل الحيوي مقارنة بمحرك الديزل. محرك الديزل وضع كحد للمقارنة وينسب نسبة الغازات بالزائد والناقص عن انبعاث الديزل:

Biodiesel ديزل حيوي 
Gasoline 
Petro-Diesel ديزل- بترول 


-78% to -100%
+35% 
0 
ثاني أكسيد الكربون Greenhouse Gases

-55%
-70% 
0 
جزئيات صلبة (هباب)
Particulates 

+ or - 5%
-55% 
0 
أكاسيد النيتروجين 
Nitrous Oxides

-55%
+170% 
0 
هيدروكربون
Volatile Organics 

-45%
+415% 
0 
أول أكسيد الكربون
Carbon Monoxide 


يضاف على الجدول أكاسيد الكبريت SOx التي هي مرتفعة في محركات الديزل عن محركات البنزين



Emissions Petrol up to
Diesel up to

Carbon Monoxide 63% less
-

Hydrocarbons 40% less
70% less

Oxides of Nitrogen 82% less
99% less

Carbon Dioxide 13% less
-

Particulates 50% less
98% less


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

منقووووووووووووووووولللللللللللللللللللللل
http://www.swalif.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-220545.html


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (2 مارس 2009)

عاشت يداك

ننتظر جديدك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

هل يوجد اسئلةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اين المشاركاتتتتتتتتت


----------



## رفعت سلطان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*ما الفرق بين محرك الديزيل والبنزين ؟*

ما الفرق بين محرك الديزيل والبنزين ؟
بقلم : عمر عاصي




تعتبر محركات الديزيل والبنزين أحد أنماط محركات الإحتراق الداخلي وهي من أكثرها شُهرة ورواجا .. ( أكثر من محركات الإحتراق الخارجي ) كما وتعتبر هذه المحركات أكثر نجاعة ، وأكثر اماناً .. وأكثر صداقة للبيئة . 
وفي الحديث عن الفرق بين محركات البنزين والديزيل فلا بد وأن نذكر انها متشابه في كثيرٍ من المعايير على المستوى الفيزيائي والكيميائي ، فهناك مزيج وقودي في الإثنين يتم حرقه داخل الأسطوانات وتتعم العمليات الأربع في الأشواط الأربعة وهي التي قمنا بشرحها في موضوع محركات الإحتراق الداخلي .


الفرق الأول بطبيعة الحال هو ان المادة المستعملة هي مختلفة وإسم كل من هذين المحركين نابع من إسم المادة المستعملة في الإحتراق بداخله .
الضغط الذي يتولد أثناء عمل المحرك في محركات الديزل بطبيعة الحال أقوى من ذلك المتولد في محركات البنزين .
الحرارة في محركات الديزل ايضا تكون اكبر .. لان الحرارة متأثرة بالضغط .
محرك الديزل مبني ومهيئ لطاقات أكبر .. وهذا ايضا يعود للضغوطات العالية التي تعمل فيه اثناء الإحتراق .
من الناحية التقنية تعتبر كيفية إحتراق المزيج اكثر الفروق بروزاً ولمعرفة الإجابة فهي تتلخص بأن الإحتراق في محركات البنزين يتطلب وجود شمعة إشعال وهي التي تسمى plug وتعرف بين اصحاب الكراجات بالبوجية ، بينما في محرك الديزيل لا يوجد أي شمعة إشعال ، وإنما تتم عملية الإحتراق عن طريق ضغط المزيج الوقودي الى ضعف ما يضغط في محرك البنزين .
التبريد احسن واقوى وهذا ايضا يعود للحرارة العالية في هذه محركات الديزل وفي محركات البنزين هناك تبريد ولكنه ليس بحجم ذلك الموجود في الديزيل .
طريقة الإشتعال في محرك ( بخ الديزل دون استعمال الشمعات ) تصدر اصواتا وضجيج بينما نلاحظ ان البنزين اكثر هدوء .
القدرة المتولدة في محرك الديزل تكون اكبر والتي نعرفها بقوة الحصان .. والكيلو واط ولذلك نرى ان كل الشاحنات تقريبا تعمل على الديزل .
هذه هي الفروق بشكل عام وربما نخصص موضوعا نفارق فيه بين محرك الديزل والبنزين بصورة أكثر دقة كالأرقام وما ادراكم


----------



## mnci (6 سبتمبر 2009)

Marine Diesel Engine Maintenance

How Car Cooling Systems Work


----------



## رفعت سلطان (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*سيارة كهربائية منبى ام دبليو*

*بي إم دبليو» تمهد الطريق لسيارة الغد.. وتختبر «الميني» الكهربائية في**بريطانيا*
*سرعتها القصوى حددت مرحليا بـ 95 ميلا في الساعة*



*ميني الكهربائية: نموذج لسيارة المستقبل («الشرق**الأوسط**»)*​
​

​

*لندن: «الشرق الأوسط» *​

*بدأت تجوب شوارع المدن البريطانية وطرقاتها سيارات كهربائية صغيرة معدة للاستخدام الخفيف داخل المدن المزدحمة، وهي سيارات كهربائية كاملة ـ أي غير هجين ـ وتعمل بواسطة بطارية ومحرك كهربائي لا محركين بترولي وكهربائي يساندان بعضهما البعض، كما هي الحال مع السيارات الهجين. ومع رواج هذه الظاهرة بدأنا نرى في العاصمة البريطانية، لندن، مقابس كهربائية في عدد متزايد من مواقف السيارات مخصصة لشحن بطاريات هذه السيارات بالتيار الكهربائي. *​


*لكن من بين جميع السيارات الكهربائية المختلفة الأسماء والأشكال، تمكنت واحدة فقط، أكثر من غيرها، من استقطاب اهتمام خبراء السيارات وصحافتها، وهي «ميني الكهربائية» التي تنتجها شركة «بي إم دبليو». وقد طرحت الشركة، في الآونة الخيرة، أعدادا محدودة منها في السوق البريطانية لاختبار مدى الاقبال عليها. «ميني الكهربائية»، بخلاف سائر مثيلاتها المتوفرة حاليا في الأسواق، مخصصة للسفر البعيد نسبيا أيضا، أي الانتقال من مدينة إلى أخرى. وهذه المزية لا تشاركها فيها، حتى الآن، سوى سيارة واحدة أو اثنتين الآن من إنتاج أميركي، علما بأن توصل الشركة إلى هذا الإنجاز كلفها سنوات من الأبحاث وملايين من الدولارات التي حولت السيارة إلى مركبة صديقة للبيئة تماما. *​


*من الخارج تبدو «الميني» مشابهة تماما «للميني» العادية باستثناء السقف، فقد وضعت عليه صورة كبيرة لمقبس كهربائي لكي تشاهدها الشرطة البريطانية من طائرات الهيليكوبتر وتسهل أمورها، وذلك وفقا للاتفاق المعقود بين شركة «بي إم دبليو» والسلطات المحلية البريطانية بحيث يوضع عدد منها برسم الإيجار كفترة تجربة طويلة الأمد قبل طرحها في الأسواق كسيارة عادية برسم البيع. بغية اختبارها فترة كافية على مختلف الصعد. *​


*والسيارة نشيطة للغاية، فهي في تسارعها تصل إلى سرعة 60 ميلا في الساعة، انطلاقا من سرعة الصفر خلال 8.5 ثانية فقط قبل أن تبلغ سرعة قصوى تصل إلى 95 ميلا في الساعة. ويقول المطلعون إن «بي إم دبليو» حددت السرعة القصوى بهذا الرقم بغية المحافظة على شحنة البطارية أطول فترة ممكنة، وبالتالي منح السيارة مدى أطول في الشحنة الواحدة. والمعروف أنه كلما زيدت السرعة، كلما جرى استهلاك قدر أكبر من الكهرباء. وإلى أن يجري تطوير بطارية مثالية كاملة الأوصاف في يوم من الأيام، فإن السيارات الكهربائية ستحقق عند ذاك سرعات أكبر تضاهي السيارات العادية، إن لم تتفوق عليها. *​


*والجميل في السيارة أنك لا تشعر بتقطع السرعة، كما يحصل عادة لدى تغيير السرعة عن طريق ناقل الحركة، لأنها لا تملك مثل هذا النظام، كما هو الحال مع السيارات العادية. لذلك فإن سيرها يكون متناسقا حتى لدى الانتقال إلى السرعات الأعلى، أو الأدنى. فما عليك سوى إدارة مفتاح التشغيل والكبس على دواسة السرعة لكي تندفع منطلقة بسرعة عالية. وهذا الأمر قد يفاجئ من يحاول قيادتها لأول مرة. ولكن حال رفع القدم عن الدواسة هذه، تبدأ سرعة السيارة بالتباطؤ بشكل كبير، كما لو أنك ضغطت على المكابح، بينما كل الذي فعلته هو تخفيف القدرة لتعديل السرعة قليلا. أي أنها لا تحتاج في معظم الأوقات إلى الضغط على المكابح، ما لم يرغب سائقها في التوقف فورا عند نقطة محددة. ومثل هذا التباطؤ السريع يستخدم كزخم لشحن البطارية، لا سيما أنها مزودة بدينامو كبير مرتبط بعجلات السيارة مهمته استغلال هذه الطاقة المفقودة. ومثل هذا النظام يعمل أيضا لدى الهبوط في المنحدرات، إذ تتولى العجلات تشغيل هذا الدينامو لشحن البطارية بطاقة إضافية. وهي خلاف السيارات العادية التي تتباطأ تدريجيا حال رفع القدم عن دواسة البنزين، فإن رفع القدم عن الدواسة هنا، يعني قطع التيار الكهربائي فورا وبالكامل عنها، مثل إطفاء مصباح كهربائي بنقرة إصبع. فالسيارة الكهربائية، إما أن تكون عاملة ووقادة كهربائيا كالمصباح المتوهج، أو مطفأة، أي لا توجد مرحلة وسط كسيارة البترول، أو الديزل مثلا، التي تكون واقفة ومحركها يعمل عادة. *​


*وكما ذكرنا آنفا تتوفر هذه السيارات القليلة العدد الآن على طرق المملكة المتحدة وبعض البلدان الأوروبية كجزء من الاختبارات التي تدعمها السلطات المحلية والاتحاد الأوروبي لمعرفة إذا كانت مثل هذه المركبات تنفع للاستخدامات اليومية والسفرات الطويلة نسبيا. لكن بالنسبة إلى سيارة «ميني»، احتلت البطاريات المصنوعة من الليثيوم المؤين مكان المقعدين الخلفيين. كما أن صندوق الأمتعة الخلفي بات ضيق السعة خلافا لما تقوله «بي إم دبليو». ولدى شحن السيارة تمتص الكثير من الطاقة بحيث تعرض «علبة الفيوزات» في المنزل إلى التحميل الزائد على الحد، خاصة إذا كان المنزل يستعمل نظام التدفئة الكهربائية، الأمر الواجب أخذه بعين الاعتبار في منازل الغد التي سيستخدم أصحابها سيارات كهربائية. *​


*والواقع أن قيادة مثل هذه السيارات التجريبية ليست أمرا مناسبا للبيئة فحسب، بل إنها متعة حقيقية بحد ذاتها أيضا. ولكن ليست بالنسبة إلى المشاة وراكبي الدراجات الهوائية، والسبب أنها هادئة جدا حتى في السرعات العالية، ولا يصدر عنها أي صوت أو ضجيج بتاتا بحيث أنهم لا يشعرون أنها تقترب منهم. *​


*ومن الأمور الغريبة في هذه السيارة أيضا، أنه بدلا من مقياس السرعة، هناك عرض لمقدار ما تستنفده من التيار المشحون داخل البطارية، بالنسب المئوية. وهذا لا يدل بتاتا على السرعة الفعلية على الطريق. كما أنه يستحسن أيضا عدم فتح غطاء المحرك الواقع في الأمام، والعبث به، خشية التكهرب. ولكن مع كل هذه العيوب الطفيفة فقد أفاد القلائل الذين تسنى لهم تجربتها حتى الآن أنهم لا يمانعون في شرائها أبدا، خاصة أن قيادتها، كما قلنا، أمر في غاية المتعة. أما موضوع سعرها فلا يزال عقدة تنتظر الحل. ولكن مقابل كل هذه المميزات الفريدة، كالكفاءة في الطاقة، والصداقة للبيئة، والتخلص من الضجيج، والنظافة المطلقة، قد يكون مقبولا تحمل سعرها المرتفع قليلا خصوصا أنها تطرح كنموذج لسيارة المستقبل باستحقاق. *​


*أما قوة السيارة فتعادل 200 حصان مكبحي، وعزم الدوران يبلغ 162 رطل قدم، وناقل السرعة أوتوماتيكي بنسبة ثابتة. كما أنها تقطع مسافة 100 إلى 120 ميلا في الشحنة الواحدة. أما سعر الاستئجار كما هو الواقع حاليا ولفئة محدودة من الناس، فهو 330 جنيها إسترلينيا في الشهر( في بريطانيا طبعا). أمر أخير يجب ذكره: فترة الشحن الكاملة هي في حدود خمس إلى سبع ساعات. *​


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اعلم ان كان يدرس جهاز الجيت GeeT بالدول العربية 

للعالم الامريكي باول بانتون 

فهو محارب فى امريكا من قبل شركات البترول ولكنه يدرس فى جامعات فرنسا وبعض المعاهد فى دول المغرب العربي اللتى تستخدم الفرنسية كلغة لها

ويعتلر من افضل الاجهزة للقضاء على الاكاسيد والدخان 
ويجعل المحرك يعمل على البارد ولا يسخن ابد 
فمعه لاتحتاج الى ردياتير للتبريد 

ويقلل استهلاك الوقود الى 90 % 

وعند تعطل المضخة والرشاشات للديزل تجده يجعل المحرك يعمل بكفاءة لانه لايستخدم كل هذا فهو بسيط فهو يستخدم نظرية الاكسبنشن للوقود وليس الانفجار 

فيعمل على تبريد المحرك للداخل 

فمعه لن تحتاج الى كربراتير للبنزين او مضخة للديزل


----------



## رفعت سلطان (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*جهاز الجت*

السلام عليكم يا اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك






اين هو ياخى وكيفية عمل هذا الجهاز وكيف يركب وما نظرية عملة


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 سبتمبر 2009)

رفعت سلطان قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اولا اسمه الجييت بمد حرف الياء 
حتى ان سمعه بالانكليزية يكون سهل التعرف عليه 

ثانيا 
هو يكشف احد اسرار الماء ولماذا جعل الله تعالى منه كل شئ حى 

شاشرح لك الامل نظرية عمل مبسطه له 

ان الماء والافضل بخار الماء الساخن ان دخل مع الهواء الى سلندر = اسطوانة المحرك = سيحدث له الاتى 
1= سينضغط فى مشوار الكبس =الانضغاط= وعندما يصل البستم =المكبس= الى اعلى نقطة = النقطة الميته = يتحول الى نقط او قطرات من الماء 
2= وهنا تحدث الشرارة فيشتعل بها الوقود 
وهنا ملاحظة هامة ان كمية الوقود تكون قليلة جدا فهى لاتكفى لتوليد القدرة لدفع البستم الى اخر مشوارة وبالتالى دوران المحرك
وهنا تبداء تظرية عمل ال geet فتلك القطرات القلية للماء هى تحتوى اصلا على طاقة حرارية عالية جدا لانها
ساخنه اصلا + عند انضغاط الغازات زادت درجة حرارتها + والاهم درجة الحرارة الناتجة من اشتعال الوقد القليل واللتى تصل الى 2000 درجة مئوية 
3= وهنا يتحول الماء الى بخار نتيجة هذا الانفجار للوقود ويتحول عمل المحرك من محرك يعمل على الاحتراق الداخلى فقط الى 
محرك يغمل على الاحتراق الداخلى والبخار 
فقد جمع بين نظرية عمل المحركات البخارية ومحركات الاحتراق الداخلى 

وهذا البخار هو الذى يولد القدرة الازمة لدوران المحرك فيستمر فى دفع البستم الى اخر مشوار 

=============================

وهنا تظهر قدرات الماء الخفية 

فمنها 
1= العمل على تبريد المحرك من الداخل 
نتيجة انه ماء والماء له اعلى نطاق حرارى لامتصاص الحرارة 

2= العمل على منع صدور اول اكاسيد الكربون لماذا ؟

لانه عند درجة حرارة 1650 يتحلل الماء الى هيدروجين وا كسجين وهنا يشتعل الهيدروجين مع تلك الاكاسيد لانها قابلة للاشتعال 
وبالتالى تختفى الغازات السامة والمضرة للبيئة بااضافة الى توليد طاقة حرارية اضلفية من اشتعال الهيدروجين 

3= يخرج من العادم الشكمان نسبة اضافية من غاز الاكسجين تصل الى 3% 

نتيجة اشتعال الهيدروجين السابق شرحه ي الفقرة السابقة 

ولذالك يعد من افضل الاجهزة للحفاظ على البيئة وتحسينها 
فهو المحرك الوحيد الذى ينتج لنا اكسجيتن الى الهواء الجوى 


===============================

ونتيجة عمل المحرك على البارد = دافئء = فان زيت المحرك لايتغير تركيبه 

وكذالك لعدم وجود اكاسيد كربونية فان لون الزيت يظل اصفر ولا يسود ابدا 

=================

بعد فتح تلك المحركات اللتى تستخدم الجييت 
وجد الىتى 

ان السواد الكربونى الذى على سطح البستم وعلى الصمامات وغرفة الاحتراق قد اختفى 

وتحول كل شئ الى لون المعدن الاصلى كان المحرك جديد من المصنع

=============

ابسط طرق استخدام الجييت 
هى امرار ماسورة داخل ماسورة العادم = الشكمان = فى الاتجاه العكسي لخروج غازات العادم 

فكلما اقتربت من المحرك زادت حرارته البخار

=================

يتعمد الجيت على شئ يشبه الشيشة العربية اللتى تشرب بالقهاوى 
بمعنى ان المحرك يشفط الهواء من تلك الماسورة السابق ذكرها 

والطرف الاخر لتلك الماسورة يكون غاطس فى خلية من الماء والوقود 80% ماء 20% وقود

وان لم تجد وقود يمكن استخدام الكسر او بديله من المواد الكربوهيدراتية بالاضافة الى الببسي كولا اوالكوكولا نظرا للحامض القوى بداخلها 
ويمكن مشاهدة الكثير من التجارب الناجحة لها 
======================= 

ابسط الطرق كذالك استخدم بخار الماء ودفعه الى المحرك وستجد ان وفر الوقود كبير واختفاء الغازات 
مفيد جدا للفحص الفنى لترخيص السيارات 

فان كان المحرك يدخن فسيختفى الدخان وتتحسن قراءة جهاز الكشف 

ان اردت المزيد عنه هنا الرابط


*

54=


Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html

55=*

*
64=


New Car that run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالما


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122037.html
*

*


New Car that run only on water no fuel ماء فقط لابنزين ‏(



1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120787.html

6*


*
75=

بدون تعليق !!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104280.html
*
*9=

غير بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91004.html

**3=

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html

84*

*4=

Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html


85=


holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html


وتحت امرك فى جميع الاستفسارات او الاسئلة

وبالتوفيق أخى
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 سبتمبر 2009)

​ *8.27.2009*

* Paul Pantone - GEET Plasma Reactor *

DIY Diagram *[Click on image to enlarge...]*




The *GEET* unit demonstrated at the ExtraOrdinary Technology Conference in Albuquerque, NM, USA on Aug. 2, 2009.



The two pipe units on the left are *GEET* reactors.


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 سبتمبر 2009)

هنا صورة لجهاز قريب من الجييت 

يمكن تصنيعه وبيع كمشروع تجارى مربح جدا

فهو بسيط

ولايحتاج الى تركيب صعب فقط ثقب فى ماسورة الشكمان لتسخين الماء به

http://www.eco-nomical.com.au/dnn/GEETFuelSavingKits/tabid/57/Default.aspx


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 سبتمبر 2009)

http://geetfriends.net/

http://geetfriends.net/


http://www.freeenergynews.com/Directory/Geet/



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6849353333190625456#


http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/paul-pantones-incredible-plasma-reactor-motor


سيارات تم التركيب للجهاز عليها 
http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/66%20miles%20per%20gallon%20in%20a%20Geo%20Metro.html


=============

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/metro.html

======================

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nYDBvQy9A&feature=related
*Retrokit Nano sur GE au Rwanda*



-----------------------------------------------
*Retrokit Nano sur tracteur : 30% d'économies.*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGwT-oh5G80&feature=related

-----------------------------------
طرق تركيب الجهازالصغير على الشكمان
*RETROKIT E1-45*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awwL2vNm_Rs


------------------------------------------

*Economiseur Retrokit Nano sur Toyota Hilux au Rwanda*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqWBOz1owQ


------------------------------------------------------
بعض المنتجات
*SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92M6FJBE&feature=related


-------------------------------------------


جهاز الجيت مركب على مولد للكهرباء كبير بالكنغو 



*Retrokit Nano sur groupe électrogène ZAIN 16 KVA au Congo*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv5ZSUo9A_8&feature=related








-----------------------------------

تركيب جهاز مصغر للجيت على الجرار الزراعى لتقليل استهلاك الديزل الى اكثر من النصف 


*HYPNOW RETROKIT E2-70 - CG13*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8qaYZY0Rzw&feature=related




-------------------------------

شرح للمرشح الرياكتور
ممتاز
*Réacteur endothermique Pentone et MHD avec un lifter*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFeQ_hbLrao&feature=related


-----------------------------




موتوسيكل هوندا يعمل بالماء 

*honda amigo syteme pentone*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWydgDcR88&feature=related

-------------------------------
مصنع للجهاز في فرنسا

*Vidéo France 3 national voiture moteur à eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_69ra2PB0&feature=related

---------------------------------------

ورشووووووو

سيارة تعمل على جهاز الجيت
​*Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_02

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qp-S5_aDxA&feature=related


-----------------------

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window






*Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_TeUJppE&feature=related

-----------------------------

هام جدا


شرح اسرار وطريقة عمل الماء كوقود فى جهاز الجيت 
*GEET/Pantone Hybrid demonstration*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd4ekSUoFXQ&feature=channel_page


-------------------------------------------

طريقة صنع جهاز الجيت من خامات محلية تباع بمحلات الادوات الصحية والسباكة 
*How to assemble a Geet reaktor*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRefFnlktdI


------------------

===
الحصول على كهرباء من جهاز الجيت 
*GEET coil*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ04mwp66Yg&feature=related

-----------------------


اسرار دورة الوقود لجهاز الجيت 

*Chris Robinson GEET workshop (1 of 3)*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Yc4tJAhbc&feature=related

-------------------------------

*geet car pantone*

تركيبه على سيارة اسكودا فليشيا 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGTtF2Dz1Io&feature=related


----------



## حسن العيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم رجاءا رايد حلول هذا الكتاب مااعرف شلون رجاءااااااااا الي يقدر يدزه على [email protected]

mechanical engineering design joseph e.shigley sixth edition وحلول كتاب thery of machines by r.s.khurmi and j.k.gupta


----------



## رفعت سلطان (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*جهاز الجيت*

هذا عمل رائع ونشكركم على المجهود والشرح الوافى​


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

رفعت سلطان قال:


> هذا عمل رائع ونشكركم على المجهود والشرح الوافى​


جزاك الله خيرا 

وعل تعلم اخى ان فى امريكا يتم تحضير البترول صناعيا 

نعم تحضير البنزين والسولار والديزل والغاز الطبيعى من جهاز نظرية عمله تشبع جهاز الجييت 

فيستخدم مواد عضوية مضاف اليها مواد كربونية والماء فو خلال الضغظ العالى والحرارة العالية يتم انتاج زيت يشبه زيت البترول لتحصل منه على الغاز والبنزين والديزل 

وهذا بالضبط ما يحدث داخل جهاز الجييت فعند امرار غازات العادم اللتى تحتوى على مواد كربونية وبخار الماء الساخن فى البابلر نحصل على وقود اضافى جديد 
بل ويمكن عمل عدد 2 بابلر الول الخاص بالجهاز الجييت والثانى لتكرير غازات العادم لنحصل على وقود اضافي باذن الله تعالى 

وكان مكتشف هذا الاختراع منبهر من تلك النتيجة فقال ان بعد انتهاء الوقود من البابلر الول عليك التوجه الى محطة الوقود للتزود بوقود جيد والماء 

ولكننا عنا لن نحتاج لذالك فقط علينا استخدام السائل الذى تجمع فى البابلر الثانى كوقود وهك1ذا 

سبحان الله تعالى الذى جعل في الماء تلك القوة العجيبة وتلك الاسرار


----------



## رفعت سلطان (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*سيارة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية*




جريدة الشرق الاوسط​ 


*سيارة لبنانية تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية*

*ينتجها فريق من كلية الهندسة*


*صديقة للبيئة ومصممة للسير 40 كيلومترا في الساعة*
​​*بيروت: مارون حداد 
يبدو أن الخبرة العلمية اللبنانية، رغم ضعف الإمكانات المتوافرة لها، انخرطت في عالم صناعة السيارات صديقة البيئة في وقت يشهد فيه العالم الصناعي المتقدم عمليات واسعة من التجارب والاختبارات على السيارات صديقة البيئة في كل من الولايات المتحدة واليابان، والعديد من الدول الأوروبية، وخصوصا ألمانيا التي تقود حملة الحفاظ على البيئية وخفض معدل بث العوادم لثاني أوكسيد الكربون. *​​*إلا أن المفاجأة أن يخرج من لبنان ، وفي كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية في الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت، فريق مؤلف من البروفسور دانيال اسمر وأربعة من طلابه، بنموذج لسيارة تسير بالطاقة الشمسية - أسلم الطاقات مراعاة للبيئة - وأن يعدها للمشاركة في سباق السيارات الشمسية العالمي الذي يقام هذه السنة في أستراليا على مسافة 3 آلاف كيلومتر. *​​*يشرح البروفسور أسمر لـ «الشرق الأوسط» كيفية التوصل إلى صناعة هذا النموذج من «السيارات الشمسية» الذي كان يحلم به منذ أيام دراسته في جامعة «واترلو» في كندا، وقبل أن يلتحق بالجامعة الأميركية في بيروت في نهاية عام 2007، فيقول: «لمجرد الحديث عن سيارة لبنانية، يتبادر إلى الذهن بالدرجة الأولى أن المقصود هو تصميم سيارة على الورق، لكن الواقع هو أبعد من ذلك. إنها سيارة تتحرك يميناً، ويساراً، وتنعطف، وتصعد، وتنزل، مثل أي سيارة أخرى، لكنها تختلف عن السيارات الكلاسيكية بأنها أشبه بصاروخ، وبمقعد واحد، وتنتقل كالبجعة، علماً بأنها مصممة للسير 40 كيلومتراً في الساعة». *​​*أطلق الفريق اللبناني على السيارة اسم «أبولو»، تيمناً باسم إله الشمس. وبعد إنجاز التصميم تم التنفيذ بمساعدة بعض التبرعات، وبدعم من الحكومة الإيطالية. أما المواد التي دخلت في التنفيذ، فتتكون من الفولاذ والألياف الزجاجية، بلغت زنتها 700 كيلوغرام. ويضيف أسمر: «يبلغ طول السيارة خمسة أمتار ونصف المتر، وعرضها متران، وتتسع لراكب واحد، وهي مزودة بثلاث عجلات و36 خلية ضوئية صغيرة و8 كبيرة، تؤمن لها قوة ألف كيلووات. ومن شأن هذه الخلايا أن تحول أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية، يحولها المحرك إلى قوة ثابتة، ويتولى جهاز رفع الطاقة المستمدة من الخلايا رفعها إلى أكبر نسبة ممكنة». *​​*ويتابع قائلا: «تتميز عربة أبولو بشكلها الأيروديناميكي الانسيابي الذي يذكر بمركبات الفضاء المتطورة، كما نراها في أفلام الخيال العلمي، وهي لا تحدث ضجيجاً ولا تلوثاً، وهي بقوة 10 أحصنة». *​​*ويكشف أسمر عن مشاركته في سباق آخر غير سباق أستراليا، هو سباق شيكاغو لقطع مسافة 3800 كيلومتر، كما أنه تلقى رسالة قبول للاشتراك في معرض ديترويت في الولايات المتحدة بتصميم مزدوج لسيارة يطلق عليها اسم «اف 1» و«اف 2»، و«هناك إمكانية لأن تشتري شركة فورد هذا التصميم»، على حد قوله. *​​*ويؤكد المشرف على الفريق الهندسي اللبناني أن عربة أبولو لم تختبر بعد إلى أقصى طاقتها، أو إلى سرعتها القصوى، من دون أن ننسى أن السيارات التي تسير بالطاقة الشمسية في العالم ما زالت في دور الاختبار. ويأمل أسمر أن يقوم بجولات في شوارع بيروت الكبرى على متن أبولو التي استغرق إنجازها نحو تسعة أشهر. *​​​​​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ، وبارك الله فيك .
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## tanji12 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهودات التي تقوم بها


----------



## عمراياد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## طلال ا (27 يناير 2010)

الله يخليك


----------



## tarek_eldrini2002 (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوبراء1 (28 مارس 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمه .....................*​


----------



## الغريب2 (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور ماقصرت


----------



## بلال الغساني (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة جزاكم الله كل خير اخوتي


----------



## jouini87 (20 أبريل 2010)

baraka allaho fik


----------



## sheriftaher87 (20 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عندى سؤال 
ديزل بعد ان تم تشغيله واقف بعد 5 دقائق من تشغيله


----------



## sheriftaher87 (20 أبريل 2010)

و انا اشوك فى الرضى للديزل


----------



## sheriftaher87 (20 أبريل 2010)

اسف*الارضى


----------



## برهم السيد (8 مايو 2010)

تتتتسسسسللللللمممممموووووو


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## مسماس (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للتوضيح.........هل من مذيد فنحن ظماء لبحر العلم والمعرفه


----------



## sendbad5200 (12 يوليو 2010)

http://rs410tl3.rapidshare.com/files/336174644/2921394/Buldozer.rar


----------



## من الاخر (26 يوليو 2010)

كلام حلو


----------



## ماجد$ (30 أغسطس 2010)

نريد تفصيل اكثرعن المركبات الكهربايه وشكران


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل علي مجهودك الرائع
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جعل الله لكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ahmed malik (6 سبتمبر 2010)

سقاك الله من الكوثر


----------



## نوفلكو (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحرارة في محركات الديزل ايضا تكون اكبر .. لان الحرارة متأثرة بالضغط .*


----------



## 5+5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## مهند علي شاكر (11 فبراير 2011)

انت روعة يااخي


----------



## thamer-eng (11 فبراير 2011)

مساء الخير


----------



## thamer-eng (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهند علي شاكر (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saad_srs (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (11 فبراير 2011)

متميز جدا جدا


----------



## ابراهيم كلش (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وأرجو منك بعض الرسومات التخطيطية لدارات التغذية والتزيت والتبريد ....ألخ 
بسبب مانعانيه من التدريس النظري البعيد عن التطبيق العملي
وشكرا


----------



## احمد التميمي970 (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## ahmed ali muthana (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed moawia (3 أبريل 2011)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى المهندس محمود جمال
لك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وارجو منك ان تمدنى ببعض المساعده
اريد معلومات عن 
التحكم الالكترونى فى محركات البنزين 
جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## قيس مصطفى (16 أبريل 2011)

الشكر للجميع
تفاعل ممتاز بين الجميع 
انشاء الله عطول هيك دايما


----------



## منير فلر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

هل يوجد كيفيه تطبيق محركات سيارات فور اكس بديشن


----------



## black88star (8 سبتمبر 2011)

يديك الف عافية على المعلوومات المثير 
شكراً


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

_مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورين_


----------



## الثعلب2000 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ...........
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------

